# Goat barn options?



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all,
I am in need of a new barn for my goats and my dad is going to help me build one.
I want one at least 6' high so I can walk in it. I was planning to make it 8' x 8'.
Anyway the wood won't cost too bad and I already have the roofing but the siding if I use metal will cost $200+. I was just wondering if their is any cheaper options for siding or different option for the whole house?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How many goats are you needing to house? A lot of metals places sell end cuts, scraps of metal siding or roofing. You may be able to get it for pretty cheap. Around here, metal roofs are suddenly popular. The contractors don't want to have to take a few sheets home, the owner doesn't want them so there are left overs. (Scrap prices are super low, so no scrap value, either).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Look on craigslist for old tin and cattle panel. Sometimes you can find it pretty cheap. Call your local sawmills and ask if they have and edge cuts and too thin pieces. Sawmill is also cheaper than big box stores. Uncured wood is fine for siding just not framing so much. Also.. lowes and home depot... they will put together cull packs of wood. Talk to the lumber manager and tell him what you need and they may do it for you. The cull packs will have some not so great boards but still usable. It is just imperfects they throw out but they will do it a d sell at a good discount.

For our new goat one. We used wet rough cut for the inside walls, old tin from an old hog barn here for the roof and outter wall. So all we had buy was the framing lumber and assundries. And even for the framing we had some cull pack stuff we used. All together we spent maybe $400 on it i think. For the rabbitat we used edge pieces. This is my new barn.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/i-got-a-new-goat-home.205627/


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> How many goats are you needing to house? A lot of metals places sell end cuts, scraps of metal siding or roofing. You may be able to get it for pretty cheap. Around here, metal roofs are suddenly popular. The contractors don't want to have to take a few sheets home, the owner doesn't want them so there are left overs. (Scrap prices are super low, so no scrap value, either).


Just two. I'll look around.


Sfgwife said:


> Look on craigslist for old tin and cattle panel. Sometimes you can find it pretty cheap. Call your local sawmills and ask if they have and edge cuts and too thin pieces. Sawmill is also cheaper than big box stores. Uncured wood is fine for siding just not framing so much. Also.. lowes and home depot... they will put together cull packs of wood. Talk to the lumber manager and tell him what you need and they may do it for you. The cull packs will have some not so great boards but still usable. It is just imperfects they throw out but they will do it a d sell at a good discount.
> 
> For our new goat one. We used wet rough cut for the inside walls, old tin from an old hog barn here for the roof and outter wall. So all we had buy was the framing lumber and assundries. And even for the framing we had some cull pack stuff we used. All together we spent maybe $400 on it i think. For the rabbitat we used edge pieces. This is my new barn.
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/i-got-a-new-goat-home.205627/


OK! Nice barn.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Check local lumber Mills for slab wood. Around here we can buy it by the bundle for $50-60. A bundle easily sided my 10x10 turkey coop with plenty left to start a pig shed. We also have it on the goat shed.













.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Called all my local mills. All of them just make cabinets, ect and don't sell slab wood.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> Called all my local mills. All of them just make cabinets, ect and don't sell slab wood.
> Any other ideas?


I know that out there wooden fences seem to last forever, but maybe someone rebuilding a wooden privacy fence would let you have the old one. Put fencing onto framework as board-on board.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those 1x6x8 dog eared fence panels cost approximately 2.70 each, or 1x6x6 cost approximately 2.40 each, new, at Home Depot. A 8x8x6 wall would cost about 43.00 or 39.00 estimating 16 panels to cover it. Don't get the bundled package, the cost for a bundle of 10 is something like 47.00. I used them for siding on my goat barn. The picture @Sfgwife posted have stall doors made with them I believe.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those 1x6x8 dog eared fence panels cost approximately 2.70 each, or 1x6x6 cost approximately 2.40 each, new, at Home Depot. A 8x8x6 wall would cost about 43.00 or 39.00 estimating 16 panels to cover it. Don't get the bundled package, the cost for a bundle of 10 is something like 47.00. I used them for siding on my goat barn. The picture @Sfgwife posted have stall doors made with them I believe.


Link please? I've not one idea what you are talking about.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those 1x6x8 dog eared fence panels cost approximately 2.70 each, or 1x6x6 cost approximately 2.40 each, new, at Home Depot. A 8x8x6 wall would cost about 43.00 or 39.00 estimating 16 panels to cover it. Don't get the bundled package, the cost for a bundle of 10 is something like 47.00. I used them for siding on my goat barn. The picture @Sfgwife posted have stall doors made with them I believe.


I can get roofing metal for $175 to cover the whole thing. I think at that price I might as well go with the little bit more expensive metal as it is much more durable. I finally found a better price on metal which brings it down from $250!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't know how to do a link @healthyishappy. Sorry.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

We went to some Amish..we live in northwest pa...they have saw mills...we were able to get plenty of wood..made a 10x24 barn with tin roof. Very cheap...dirt cheap..holds three goats two pot belly pigs now but goats expecting


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> We went to some Amish..we live in northwest pa...they have saw mills...we were able to get plenty of wood..made a 10x24 barn with tin roof. Very cheap...dirt cheap..holds three goats two pot belly pigs now but goats expecting


The Amish build our lovely barn that everyone here on the forum swoons over!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I can get roofing metal for $175 to cover the whole thing. I think at that price I might as well go with the little bit more expensive metal as it is much more durable. I finally found a better price on metal which brings it down from $250!


We bought roofing metal for our overhang. Durable and affordable. Hard to put up though, took so long to drill holes into.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> We bought roofing metal for our overhang. Durable and affordable. Hard to put up though, took so long to drill holes into.


Drill tinny pilot hole and get tin roofin nails. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those 1x6x8 dog eared fence panels cost approximately 2.70 each, or 1x6x6 cost approximately 2.40 each, new, at Home Depot. A 8x8x6 wall would cost about 43.00 or 39.00 estimating 16 panels to cover it. Don't get the bundled package, the cost for a bundle of 10 is something like 47.00. I used them for siding on my goat barn. The picture @Sfgwife posted have stall doors made with them I believe.


Yep they are. . They work well with the door frame hardware.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those 1x6x8 dog eared fence panels cost approximately 2.70 each, or 1x6x6 cost approximately 2.40 each, new, at Home Depot. A 8x8x6 wall would cost about 43.00 or 39.00 estimating 16 panels to cover it. Don't get the bundled package, the cost for a bundle of 10 is something like 47.00. I used them for siding on my goat barn. The picture @Sfgwife posted have stall doors made with them I believe.


That's fine. I found them.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The Amish build our lovely barn that everyone here on the forum swoons over!!
> 
> View attachment 163781
> View attachment 163783


YEAH! Very nice! But I bet that was a pretty penny more than I want to spend!


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> We bought roofing metal for our overhang. Durable and affordable. Hard to put up though, took so long to drill holes into.


Really???? I've done metal before and it wasn't too hard. Maybe we just had good screws?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> YEAH! Very nice! But I bet that was a pretty penny more than I want to spend!
> 
> Really???? I've done metal before and it wasn't too hard. Maybe we just had good screws?


Well it was possible, just took a while slow and stready. We also drilled through it doubled up, because we had to overlay two pieces, and needed the holes to line up.

And yes, it was pricy.


----------



## AzPurpleLady (Jul 11, 2013)

We went the expensive route. We built a 10x20 so that 10x10 could be for the goats and the other side for all the feed for all the animals since we have the barn cats, chickens, guard dogs etc. We poured concrete footers for the whole thing but only went 1 brick high on the feed side but 4 feet up on the goat side since they like to beat their heads against things. Then regular siding the rest of the way and a shingle roof. Oh we filled the bricks with concrete too. That sucker ain't never comin' down LOL The opening for the goats is on the side since that's where their yard is. Obviously I enter through the door you see. My husband welded 1" rebar and made a gate between the 2 sides so I can see in. The floor is granite on my side and straw and the goat side. It has worked beautifully over the years but it was pricey. We have separate pens with small buildings when babies are born.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

AzPurpleLady said:


> We went the expensive route. We built a 10x20 so that 10x10 could be for the goats and the other side for all the feed for all the animals since we have the barn cats, chickens, guard dogs etc. We poured concrete footers for the whole thing but only went 1 brick high on the feed side but 4 feet up on the goat side since they like to beat their heads against things. Then regular siding the rest of the way and a shingle roof. Oh we filled the bricks with concrete too. That sucker ain't never comin' down LOL The opening for the goats is on the side since that's where their yard is. Obviously I enter through the door you see. My husband welded 1" rebar and made a gate between the 2 sides so I can see in. The floor is granite on my side and straw and the goat side. It has worked beautifully over the years but it was pricey. We have separate pens with small buildings when babies are born.
> View attachment 164091
> View attachment 164093
> View attachment 164095
> ...


Oooh fancy!!

We did expensive too. 10x10 interior with an awning making it 10x16.

This for 2 goats, no kidding areas or stalls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just getting a chance to post. You might look into pallet shelters and barns. Pallets can be great for building, we originally built our barn out of pallets and put OSB siding on it, going on 10 years old and still going strong! We are in the process of finishing up the buck shelter that we started back in the spring and it's really nice. My husband pulled boards off to fill in the gaps on the pallets he used for walls - that's the part we haven't finished, but now that cold weather is around the corner we need to finish and get it painted.
I'm trying to find pics of the buck shelter.... 









I have better pics, but can't find them right now.

Original barn when we built it back in 2010 









Yep we added on...lol 









Sadly, the weather has been harsh on the cattle panel shelter sides, never painted it, and they rotted to the point we want to tear it down and build something different.
I will say though... if we'd painted the OSB sides/front it would be just fine and works great. In the winter time it's seriously about 10 degree warmer, but hot in the summer.

Google 'pallet shelter' 'pallet barn' and look, there are LOTS of ideas! Most places will give pallets away for free! Biggest thing is when building for long term, make sure you keep them off the ground so they don't rot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

So I finally decided on an 8x8x8 barn made out of 2x4's and painted plywood. Me and my dad have got one wall done and still going at it.
I'll get pics when im done!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

WOOHOO! Got two walls done!! We should get it done tomorrow!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I would love to see pictures!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I would love to see pictures!


Of it half done??? That might be sorta hard........... But I will when its done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves::great:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

We got the rest of the walls done today. Brother, and sisters boyfriend are going to help us assemble the whole thing tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Exciting ...how great to get your new goat palace!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

healthyishappy said:


> We got the rest of the walls done today. Brother, and sisters boyfriend are going to help us assemble the whole thing tomorrow!


Awesome! :coolmoves:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:wow: :goodjob:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Here it is.... not finished. but we'll have it done all the way tomorrow hopefully!!!
I'm going to paint the outside too.
The goats just HAD to be in the picture!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Looking good Nathan. Have you decided on a color yet?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice!!!!:goodjob::coolmoves:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Nice!!!!:goodjob::coolmoves:


THANKS!


NigerianNewbie said:


> Looking good Nathan. Have you decided on a color yet?


:ty: Its been a lot of work.
Well, my dad wants me to paint it the house color.... The inside I painted gray.

So far its only cost me $180. Not counting the roofing or screws. But I did buy everything else.

I wanted to do a 10x10 barn but since 8 ft is the standard length... and plywood is 4x8 cost wise it was smarter to do 8x8. But it still big enough to hold a few at least! I just wanted a sturdy structure for when my does kid so that if need be I can help them and not have to be crawling under a 3 foot shack. Im SUPER happy with it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I just looked at the pictures I uploaded and here's from the door side.

Yes, its not built like a normal frame but in order to save wood we got some scraps from a house being built down the street and just used corner braces instead.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> I just looked at the pictures I uploaded and here's from the door side.
> 
> Yes, its not built like a normal frame but in order to save wood we got some scraps from a house being built down the street and just used corner braces instead.


:hubbahubba:Good Job Nathan!!!!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> :hubbahubba:Good Job Nathan!!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!! It ain't too bad!!! I guess my dad does know a thing or two!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it. :goodjob:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

We got it almost all done..... we just need to get the roof on.... 
I'll get you pics when we're done!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

We got all but the roof done today. It just needs to be screwed on.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome job! It is a really nice goat shed! I think i'm jealous!:goodjob:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SO JEALOUS:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::hubbahubba::inlove:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Awesome job! It is a really nice goat shed! I think i'm jealous!:goodjob:


LOL! Thanks! It's nice enough for what I want! And now I have extra panels to extend the pen!



Iluvlilly! said:


> SO JEALOUS:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::hubbahubba::inlove:


It's not THAT nice!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Me and my little brother painted it with a tan color. It's sorta hard to see against the normal color of the plywood.. I think my brother forgot we were painting the barn a few times... and started painting me!!! Anyway, I think he learned a thing or two!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Anybody got any ideas of something I could spray or the like onto the walls since the goats like to eat them???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/paint.112383/

http://hartkeisonline.com/2013/08/23/choose-farm-animal-friendly-paints-says-paint-expert/

non-toxic paints


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/paint.112383/
> 
> http://hartkeisonline.com/2013/08/23/choose-farm-animal-friendly-paints-says-paint-expert/
> 
> non-toxic paints


I don't want them to eat it. is there anything I can put on the walls to make them not eat it?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I put the roof on today. I would have got pics but both parents are gone since my dad is having a surgery done.
I'll get them tomorrow!! It exceeds what I wanted it for... It has plenty of ventilation too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The things I listed are safe for goats.
Most goats don't crib on wood or buildings, if they have good minerals and plenty of space to move around.

If you think they are going to crib, there isn't anything I know of.
Those paints and stains do not entice them to crib and add more flavor. 
It is safe, just in case. And I thought that is what you were asking.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Behr makes a great barn paint that you can get at Home Depot.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine eat the wood if they are bored. (Which, with all the activities always going on, should never happen, but does!). Put toys around, so they keep busy. (Outside, probably). 

I was at a farm getting a new Lamancha buck yesterday. They used old big tractor tires as toys. Just flat on the ground and one was near a big spool. Those big old bucks hop on the tire and up on the big spool. Pretty neat! 

Very nice barn, by the way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Mine eat the wood if they are bored. (Which, with all the activities always going on, should never happen, but does!). Put toys around, so they keep busy. (Outside, probably).
> 
> I was at a farm getting a new Lamancha buck yesterday. They used old big tractor tires as toys. Just flat on the ground and one was near a big spool. Those big old bucks hop on the tire and up on the big spool. Pretty neat!
> 
> Very nice barn, by the way!


That's a very good point. They don't have any toys.. I guess ill have to find some!

Thanks!! It will work for what I need!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

OH! I just realized I never got pics of it with the roof!! Coming soon!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Alrighty!! here's the finished and overdue pics! I'm just curious as to how MUCH ventilation they need. There's a two inch gap at the bottom and a 1 1/2 inch gap up at the roof on the door side. I will be building a door soon as it gets snowy!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> The Amish build our lovely barn that everyone here on the forum swoons over!!
> 
> View attachment 163781
> View attachment 163783


We don't need them to build, my husband was a contractor and then we shaved it down ourselves and then we get to use the shavings too!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

You’ll never believe what we did for our
third barn...we bought a semi trailer..it’s 53x10. We put in three windows with shudders and a big barn door..our land is is a four ft grade there so Chris built pens underneath for ducks and so on..the on large pen is 8x8with 4’ ceilings our 14 ducklings lived in there a month ago until they were ready to go in the big pen..we have 43 ducks..so the new barn is is a bit like Noah’s arc..rabbits hutches hung from ceiling ducks underneath, etc...lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> Alrighty!! here's the finished and overdue pics!


You all did a nice job. The goats will appreciate it come winter. If there isn't enough air flow/ventilation they sell various sizes and shapes of vents at a home improvement store. They can be installed by cutting the shape out with a gig saw and applying a silicone seal around the outer lip edges to set them. Put the front side of the vents on the inside, the protruding edges on the outside. If the cuts made are a little bit larger than needed, after the silicone sets, spray foam will fill it really well. (I tried cutting 4" round vents for a bearded dragon habitat, with a gig saw, not exactly round at all. Covered the out side openings with paper; spray foam corrected those gnarly looking circles.) Use square vents.... Much easier to work with.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> You all did a nice job. The goats will appreciate it come winter. If there isn't enough air flow/ventilation they sell various sizes and shapes of vents at a home improvement store. They can be installed by cutting the shape out with a gig saw and applying a silicone seal around the outer lip edges to set them. Put the front side of the vents on the inside, the protruding edges on the outside. If the cuts made are a little bit larger than needed, after the silicone sets, spray foam will fill it really well. (I tried cutting 4" round vents for a bearded dragon habitat, with a gig saw, not exactly round at all. Covered the out side openings with paper; spray foam corrected those gnarly looking circles.) Use square vents.... Much easier to work with.


Thanks! Yup! I have two square vents if needed!


----------

